# Retaining Wall



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Look at the segmental retaining wall sites for ideas and information. Some of the better ones are Allan Block, Anchor Wall Systems, Keystone and Versalk. - All have producers internationally and domestically, so you should be able to find several types available near you.

Depending on your local code, usually anything 4' and under does not need engineering, no matter what the wall is built out of.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Anything above 2.5 feet may need railing though.


----------



## sheryl (Sep 5, 2007)

*sheryl*

regarding retaining walls; I would like to know what is the most inexpensive way to fill a large decorative one? Top soil, gravel, sand, any other options? I plan to plant it with shrubs and trees and it will be a very large area in size so I am looking to get away as inexpensively as I can.


----------



## Meezer (Jul 7, 2007)

sheryl said:


> regarding retaining walls; I would like to know what is the most inexpensive way to fill a large decorative one? Top soil, gravel, sand, any other options? I plan to plant it with shrubs and trees and it will be a very large area in size so I am looking to get away as inexpensively as I can.


I recommend gravel


----------

